# Ashley Wallace



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Congratulations Ashley!!


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

I missed it. I had been following on Atrcherytv.....

Great to see her do so well.

Congrats Ashley!!!!


----------



## fisherboy_01 (Jun 13, 2010)

wow congrats ashley


----------



## Punctualdeer (Dec 19, 2009)

Glad to have a Canadian on the podium. :set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


----------



## TeneX (Mar 24, 2003)

Congrats Ashley! you have done very well for yourself this year and should be proud of yourself!

Allan


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Nice job!


----------



## ravenbow (Apr 2, 2008)

Congratulations to Ashley. I watched Ashley shoot in the World Cup on Archerytv, she is very composed in dealing with the pressure.


----------



## ontario moose (Aug 8, 2003)

Awesome.. very happy for you..

Gilles


----------



## scott brown (Jan 17, 2008)

great job ashley there was not a doubt you would do great see ya down at the lanes


----------



## SpOtFyRe (Apr 9, 2007)

WOOOT Ashley!!!

It was excellent watching all our Canadian archers perform (thank goodness for ArcheryTV)

:canada:


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

Belated congrats to you Ashley!


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

how do we get this archery tv and what channel and supplier... thanks


----------



## Pierre Couture (Oct 28, 2004)

CLASSICHUNTER said:


> how do we get this archery tv and what channel and supplier... thanks


I may be wrong but I believe this is what you are looking for

http://www.youtube.com/user/archerytv


----------



## Robb771 (Aug 28, 2010)

:set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::rock::set1_applaud::set1_applaud::set1_applaud:


:cheer2::cheer2:

Well done Ashley


----------



## The G (Nov 12, 2009)

What another win for you canadian's?!?!?! no WAY!!!
beating the yankee girls even more unbelievable!!! 
hahaha just kidding, good shoot Ashley


----------

